# working in AD, living in Dubai ?



## STUBRUX

how close/far is Dubai from AD, not in kilometers or miles, but in time to get from Dubai to AD corniche Street? Is there a train that connects both cities?
whats the closest dubai community to the expressway that leeds you to AD?

cheers


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

Depends where in Dubai you are coming from, but don't expect anything less than 2 hrs to get to AD cornishe at peak time.

Trains?

What are trains?


----------



## STUBRUX

wow thats long 2h 
train is like a subway, but then above the ground


----------



## STUBRUX

by the way, from my home to work it takes 1.30h one way ... not a big diffirence tough. what is the nearest to AD, Dubai based community?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Look in the marina or in the gardens around ibn battuta. Avoid discovery gardens though. 

The only metro trains are in dubai at this point. They did not connect the two together. When that occurs it will be WONDERFUL. I do not believe any such plans though are in the works  

The thing about the drive is its like being on a race track with people who have no business being on a race track. People going 180 to 200km an hour, weaving in and out of people going 100km an hour. Accidents happen a great deal (especially Thursdays!!! expect a 3 hours drive every thursday) and they are fatal most of the time. Its gotten a bit better lately as there are now under cover cars patrolling and pulling over people. But its still a rat race to and from. Bumper to bumper alot of the times from 5 to 7 or so. If it was up to me where I could live, would choose abu dhabi outskirts.


----------



## iank

Whats wrong with Disco Gardens? Cheap & cheerful - what more do you need?



Jynxgirl said:


> Look in the marina or in the gardens around ibn battuta. Avoid discovery gardens though.
> 
> The only metro trains are in dubai at this point. They did not connect the two together. When that occurs it will be WONDERFUL. I do not believe any such plans though are in the works
> 
> The thing about the drive is its like being on a race track with people who have no business being on a race track. People going 180 to 200km an hour, weaving in and out of people going 100km an hour. Accidents happen a great deal (especially Thursdays!!! expect a 3 hours drive every thursday) and they are fatal most of the time. Its gotten a bit better lately as there are now under cover cars patrolling and pulling over people. But its still a rat race to and from. Bumper to bumper alot of the times from 5 to 7 or so. If it was up to me where I could live, would choose abu dhabi outskirts.


----------



## Jynxgirl

iank said:


> Whats wrong with Disco Gardens? Cheap & cheerful - what more do you need?


There are no gyms, pools were finished and filled this summer but never unlocked and now they drained them, and the tennis courts are always locked. Not sure if I would even go use those as there are men everywhere!! 

There is a reason why they are so cheap and just getting cheaper and cheaper.


----------



## iank

I agree, gotta take the rough with the smooth though! I have been told that the pools will be opened shortly and there are one or two open within certain buildings (at a small charge to swim) and there are Gyms in each building (yes they are limited but they are there!) - so all in all disco gdns is not that bad as they provide a cheap alternative for us expats who want to save & send the max amount of cash to our home countries, wives & kids each month! Come round one day and see how pleasant it actually is



Jynxgirl said:


> There are no gyms, pools were finished and filled this summer but never unlocked and now they drained them, and the tennis courts are always locked. Not sure if I would even go use those as there are men everywhere!!
> 
> There is a reason why they are so cheap and just getting cheaper and cheaper.


:


----------



## Jynxgirl

iank said:


> Come round one day and see how pleasant it actually is
> :


Unfortunatly, I live there. I come round every night to the pleasant place of discovery ghetto (see my location). I make the dubai to abu dhabi commute. Its company provided otherwise there is NO WAY I would live here. 

The pools were filled this summer in like June and they were left with water. They have now all been drained is my understanding. If you look at threads, the pool thing has been promised to people now for like 3 years, each time promising a near distant date that comes and goes. The tennis courts are locked and chained. There are no gyms where I live in discovery gardens... 

The building I am in has electrical, plumbing, and other issues. They can not fix alot of these things as they are issues with the quality of the build. I have been in buildings at the front of the complex and they are a bit better in quality (still very very very poor) but the people there have the same issues. People are moving out as they can do the nature of people who have moved into the area as this real estate crash occured. 

To each their own, but to say they are nice and its a pleasant place is a stretch in my opinion.


----------



## iank

Not wanting to pry, but where is this discovery ghetto building which you so graphically describe ? I am in in Building 3 near the mosque and although its not quite a Hilton, its not too bad. Anyway I hope that the time you have left here is relatively pleasant and goes over as quick as possible for you. Oh my one complaint about this place is the Cockroaches and my inability to convince building managers that they exist and are a problem - had to get a pest controller out to exterminate them. Have a good one and maybe speak soon



Jynxgirl said:


> Unfortunatly, I live there. I come round every night to the pleasant place of discovery ghetto (see my location). I make the dubai to abu dhabi commute. Its company provided otherwise there is NO WAY I would live here.
> 
> The pools were filled this summer in like June and they were left with water. They have now all been drained is my understanding. If you look at threads, the pool thing has been promised to people now for like 3 years, each time promising a near distant date that comes and goes. The tennis courts are locked and chained. There are no gyms where I live in discovery gardens...
> 
> The building I am in has electrical, plumbing, and other issues. They can not fix alot of these things as they are issues with the quality of the build. I have been in buildings at the front of the complex and they are a bit better in quality (still very very very poor) but the people there have the same issues. People are moving out as they can do the nature of people who have moved into the area as this real estate crash occured.
> 
> To each their own, but to say they are nice and its a pleasant place is a stretch in my opinion.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Near the back, off 12th st. The further back you go, the worst the buildings get. They were running out of money. The first buildings were purchased alot of the time by expats who are now stuck with them. These buildings back here sit empty. They are slowly getting companies to purchase them or lease them and putting low income workers in them, two to three in a studio or one bedroom. 

Stay in the front, its a bit nicer. 

Agree, cockroaches and ants. Nakheel will do nothing.


----------



## iank

Are you stuck in a rental thing here or are you just putting up with it till you go? Not wanting to be nosy but what line of work are you in? My tenancy was recently just renewed and I was considering moving back up there, thankfully I didnt as life here (sorry to keep banging on about this!) is not quite so bad. The only problem I have is trying to meet people to do other things apart from sitting in here at weekends. Luckily I have been a member of Jebel Ali club since I got to Dubai and finally have wormed my way into a small squash group who play all the time - yippee human interaction at last. Oh yes and I try to swim as much as poss so things are lookin up. Anyway hope to "speak" again soon
Ian


----------



## Jynxgirl

Company provided housing. Putting up with it as no choice. A very simple switchboard job that just works me long hours and has alot of driving involved to get back and forth. 

Always good to have hobbies. I have a number of hobbies that just are no feasible here. All my 'friends' are pretty much from the marine reefing hobby except for a few from here.


----------



## iank

Nice to have met you - keep in touch and hopefully we will become friends - hope all is ok for you
Ian




Jynxgirl said:


> Company provided housing. Putting up with it as no choice. A very simple switchboard job that just works me long hours and has alot of driving involved to get back and forth.
> 
> Always good to have hobbies. I have a number of hobbies that just are no feasible here. All my 'friends' are pretty much from the marine reefing hobby except for a few from here.


----------



## thropwyman

Well, not knowing where are you from, you should be aware of, that salaries paid in the UAE will depend on your Nationality, your degrees and experience.


----------



## bachslizan

hi, i am also living in dubai but working in abudhabi. i used to take bus from bur dubai to abudhabi and it takes 1 and a half hour (maximum)


----------



## dchou1107

is housing that much cheaper in dubai vs abu dhabi? 1.5 hr each way is a long time


----------



## iank

last time i checked it was about 3 times cheaper but i have heard AD prices are coming down so I would check things out first! when you drive you just get into an autopilot mode anyway and fuel+car hire is dirt cheap


----------



## Jynxgirl

I have a friend who has an apartment not that far from yas island. It is 80k, brand new and very nice. When you are looking at the marina or such at 55 to 60k, the price isnt that much of a difference taking in account the gas and vehicle upkeep.


----------

